# Summer Mushrooms 2017



## trahn008

Place to post the mixed bag of summer mushrooms. Was out for a hike with the boys and found some young just starting to grow Reishi mushrooms look to be ganoderma tsugae growing off hemlock. Happy Hunting!!


----------



## trahn008




----------



## Jamesh

I was walking the other afternoon, central PA, back in an old growth hemlock forest and saw A LOT of these guys, at various stages of development. Some pins, others fully mature fans.


----------



## trahn008

. Not a mushroom but a good find on today's hike. Happy Hunting!!


----------



## hoblershang

That's a nice one trahn008


----------



## trahn008

Hey hoblershang follow some of your posts over on wildgrow.com you have some nice sang woods up your way. Always enjoy following them!! Thanks.


----------



## Barnacle

trahn008 said:


> View attachment 1946


Hey trahn008, I just saw these last week and still have no idea what they are? Also what is the green plant you said was a good find?


----------



## hoblershang

Barnacle that is Shang or American ginseng my true love of the woods well 2nd to whitetail lol.
Thxs trahn008 u gave me some great info on starting my own morel beds come to find out I don't need um had 150 pop up 30 ft from my house this yr. I'm having a great moreI season I'm up to 1378 that I've harvested n still going.
Back to summer shroomin black trumpets should b Poppin hear in a week or two can't wait.


----------



## trahn008

Barnacle, that is a Reishi looks to be Ganoderma Tsugae because it's growing on hemlock (Tsugae is hemlock in latin) if it was growing on hardwood it would be Ganodera Lucidum. I like to harvest them when they mature and make a medical tea with them. Happy Hunting!!


----------



## trahn008

Hoblershang congrats on your fine morel season, nothing like picking some out your back door. Trumpets are my #1 mushroom love those little buggers. Happy Hunting!!


----------



## Barnacle

Thanks you guys, I had been wondering if there was something else to forage for after morels are done. From what I just read (google) the trumpets look like a great option for a complete novice like myself.


----------



## Beatnik88

Hey barnacle, chicken of the woods, chanterelles, bears head tooth, and maitake are all pretty much fool proof as well.


----------



## trahn008

Barnacle follow along I'll be posting up all summer long as they fruit. Many good mushrooms to be had over the summer and fall. Have eaten over 200 wild mushrooms.. I have about 10 I really like to target and over half of those are in the summer.

Beatnik88 how do you like the chickens.. not a big fan of them, just to mild for me, but a nice filler for soups.


----------



## Beatnik88

I have yet to try one honestly. I only started mushroom hunting a few years ago and up to this point I've only harvested morels, chanterelles, and oysters. This is the first year I'll be looking for the others.


----------



## hoblershang

Trahn I'm not big on chickens either it's to bad tons out there too. Same for pheasant backs too I bet I see 60 of them today.


----------



## Beatnik88

Excited for black trumpets this year as well. I randomly stumbled on a patch of about 4-5 lbs last year but let them go bad due to a custody battle taking up my time.


----------



## trahn008

Hoblershang I have tried to eat pheasant backs many different ways but just can't get a taste for them. Taste like watermelon rind to me.


----------



## trahn008




----------



## Beatnik88

Found one baby chicken just starting out


----------



## trahn008

Nice mycelium run on that stump could be turkey tail starting or chicken don't see any yellow yet, but time will tell.


----------



## Barnacle

trahn008 said:


> Barnacle follow along I'll be posting up all summer long as they fruit. Many good mushrooms to be had over the summer and fall. Have eaten over 200 wild mushrooms.. I have about 10 I really like to target and over half of those are in the summer.
> 
> Beatnik88 how do you like the chickens.. not a big fan of them, just to mild for me, but a nice filler for soups.


Thanks beatnik88 I've got some googling to do on those varieties. 

Trahn008, I will definitely be following along as long as you guys keep posting. It's fascinating that these little treasures are hidden all around under our noses
And most of us have no idea.


----------



## Beatnik88

The lighting in the photo makes it hard to tell but the mycelium were bright yellow. Growing on a black cherry stump.


----------



## theshadows

Anyone know what this is?


----------



## trahn008

theshadows, Reishi. Looks like growing on hemlock so its ganoderma tsugae if you want to look it up.


----------



## trahn008




----------



## Barnacle

View attachment 1990
View attachment 1990


----------



## Barnacle

View attachment 1990
View attachment 1990


----------



## Barnacle

View attachment 1990
View attachment 1990



hoblershang said:


> Barnacle that is Shang or American ginseng my true love of the woods well 2nd to whitetail lol.
> Thxs trahn008 u gave me some great info on starting my own morel beds come to find out I don't need um had 150 pop up 30 ft from my house this yr. I'm having a great moreI season I'm up to 1378 that I've harvested n still going.
> Back to summer shroomin black trumpets should b Poppin hear in a week or two can't wait.


Hey hoblershang is a Shang? It was small.


----------



## Beatnik88

Nice find trahn


----------



## trahn008

Barnacle said:


> View attachment 2016
> View attachment 1990
> View attachment 1990
> 
> 
> Hey hoblershang is a Shang? It was small.


Barnacle...not shang.


----------



## trahn008

Barnacle said:


> View attachment 2015
> View attachment 1990
> View attachment 1990


Last years reishi.


----------



## Barnacle

trahn008 said:


> Last years reishi.


Cool, Thanks for the ID's train008.


----------



## Beatnik88

Reishi are everywhere now


----------



## Beatnik88

five days later


----------



## Beatnik88

deadly galerina


----------



## Barnacle

Beatnik88 said:


> View attachment 2082
> five days later


Cool, great pics beatnik88! Keepem coming.


----------



## sb

Trahn008 - #18 above, looks like you're cultivating you own Shiitake? Right?


----------



## trahn008

sb yes shiitake grow... I grow quite a few different mushrooms both indoor and outdoor.


----------



## Beatnik88

apart from the chicken and galerina, any help with id's? The brown cap had white gills and a white stipe with no reticulation or annulus. The ones that looked like oysters at first had convex caps and square shaped pores.


----------



## Beatnik88

coral and angel wings maybe?


----------



## Barnacle

Beatnik88, for some reason I can't open your pics. I found some cool stuff today out with my wife and kids. No idea what anything is except the reishi.


----------



## Barnacle

If you expand this you'll see in the mud these tiny orbs? Roughly 3 o'clock position are tiny brown cluster of maybe bug eggs? Then there are the bright red bugs and the purple stuff?


----------



## Barnacle




----------



## Barnacle

Anyone know if the leafy plants are Shang?


----------



## Beatnik88

Barnacle those are some awesome finds. Make sure you go back and pick that bears head tooth when it is grown, get it before it turns brown or yellowish. Looks like you'll have a large cluster of chicken on the end of that log as well. And that's a really nice bunch of oysters. What area are you from?


----------



## Barnacle

Cool I didn't know what any of them were. I'm new to this and still nervous to eat this stuff. Saratoga county, but that stuff was in Schenectady county. What area are you?


----------



## hoblershang

Barnacle said:


> Anyone know if the leafy plants are Shang?


 nope not shang


----------



## geogymn

Barnacle said:


> Anyone know if the leafy plants are Shang?


 No not Ginseng, Sassafras


----------



## Barnacle

geogymn said:


> No not Ginseng, Sassafras


Thanks guys, I watched some videos and have a better idea now of some key features to look for. I'd love to find out what that purple stuff is.


----------



## trahn008

The purple spots could be a cup mushroom (Ascomycota) genera, but to early to tell. Looks like you have some new and old turkey tail growing in those pictures.


----------



## Beatnik88




----------



## hoblershang

Beatnik that's a pile of chickens


----------



## Beatnik88

Found them a week too late. They had all dropped their spores and we're infested with maggots.


----------



## deleted

Hi guys, anybody have a clue if i would find chickens or oysters down in southern In. 
Thanks, Vern


----------



## Barnacle

trahn008 said:


> The purple spots could be a cup mushroom (Ascomycota) genera, but to early to tell. Looks like you have some new and old turkey tail growing in those pictures.





Beatnik88 said:


> Found them a week too late. They had all dropped their spores and we're infested with maggots.


still a nice find and great pic!


----------



## trahn008

Vern not sure never hunted that area, but if the temps have been 50f nights 70f days and if they had rain you just might. Look for those chickens on hardwood logs and stumps and those oysters on softwood (aspen in my area). Happy Hunting!


----------



## trahn008

Beatnik88 that sure is a nice flock of chickens. When I would harvest chickens I would just cut off the leading edge of all the leaflets, but looks like all are to far gone. I don't know about you guys but I'm ready for some trumpets and chants!! Happy Hunting!


----------



## morelmaniacmn

So do trumpets typically grow at the same time as chants? I'm looking forward to getting out and finding trumpets. It must happen!


----------



## Beatnik88

Maniac, so far I have found them in different environments. My chanterelle spot is almost entirely oak trees on a hillside whereas I have found trumpets in moss-covered, soggy lowland.


----------



## morelmaniacmn

Good to know! I've yet to taste the black trumpet but I hear they are fantastic.


----------



## Barnacle

I'm sitting in a dental infection control course right now. It's gorgeous outside and they keep talking about spore testing, it's the only thing keeping me awake.


----------



## trahn008

Morel, I find my trumpets in the same woods as chants in my area. The chants tend to grow in the open oak woods where as the trumpets tend to be in area's where water runs off, like drainage ditches up on the higher spots with moss. They are my 1 mushroom and I've eaten many!! Happy Hunting!!


----------



## trahn008

Very earthy flavor. Poor man's truffle.


----------



## Barnacle

trahn008 said:


> Very earthy flavor. Poor man's truffle.
> View attachment 2312


Trahn is that a new pic? Is it time to start looking?


----------



## Barnacle




----------



## trahn008

No not a new pic. From last year just showing the area I find them where rain water runs off drain area's.


----------



## morelmaniacmn

Got a Shaggy Mane growing in the yard. Anyone ever tried these?


----------



## trahn008

Yes, They are good. I'd let it grow a little bit so you could get a + ID.


----------



## trahn008

King Stropharia coming up in my friends yard.


----------



## Derek Worth

Only thing i found today


----------



## morelmaniacmn

That slug knows what's up. That is a beauty, super clean.


----------



## Antiquated notions

Greetings from York county. Any one know if these are trumpets? They are small inch or less. Hope there trumpets found a hill side covered in them at least a hundred.


----------



## Antiquated notions

Stink horn I found right along side mother in laws driveway


----------



## Antiquated notions




----------



## morelmaniacmn

Yes those look to be trumpets!


----------



## Barnacle

H









morelmaniacmn said:


> Yes those look to be trumpets!


Antiquated notions, those are great pics!


----------



## hoblershang

nice summer treat black locqus tree flowers


----------



## trahn008

Nice hobler you should see the honey my bees bring in from black locqus it almost clear... they are done blooming down my way. Are you making fritters?


----------



## trahn008

From what I understand there is two different strains of black trumpets I think one has a white spore print and the other has a pink. Both look and taste the same. I find my trumpets now and all the way up until fall, could be the two strains fruit in different temperature ranges. Yep those are trumpets... Happy Hunting!


----------



## hoblershang

trahn008 said:


> Nice hobler you should see the honey my bees bring in from black locqus it almost clear... they are done blooming down my way. Are you making fritters?


Nope love them fresh


----------



## Beatnik88

perfectly fresh...not a single maggot this time


----------



## Antiquated notions

T


Barnacle said:


> View attachment 2360
> H
> View attachment 2361
> 
> Antiquated notions, those are great pics!


Thanks! i went back and harvested some of those trumpets. I've never tried them before and they are awesome like trahn said kinda like a truffles


----------



## Beatnik88

Antiquated, that first pic is Indian pipe, I forget which species is mycorrhizally associated with it but I think it may be a rusulla species that can become lobsters if parasitized. Might want to check back later in the fall, I'm sure trahn would know for sure.


----------



## trahn008

Beatnik88 yes russula is one of them but the milk caps are another two strains Lactarius and lactifluus. Lobsters are good and I don't find many. Happy Hunting!


----------



## trahn008

Haven't been doing much shroomin. Been busy with bee swarms!!!


----------



## hoblershang

That looks like fun lol. Are those ur bees starting new colonies? I remember a long time ago my father n I we're walking threw a field to go fishing n see a few of this hanging in a couple trees then bumped into a bee farmer asking if we seen any swarms. We told him about them and he said he'd been after them all day.


trahn008 said:


> View attachment 2375
> Haven't been doing much shroomin. Been busy with bee swarms!!!
> View attachment 2376


----------



## Antiquated notions

Beatnik88 said:


> Antiquated, that first pic is Indian pipe, I forget which species is mycorrhizally associated with it but I think it may be a rusulla species that can become lobsters if parasitized. Might want to check back later in the fall, I'm sure trahn would know for sure.


I thought that was some kind of shroom. Did some research and Indian pipe is a pretty fascinating plant with many medicinal uses. Hopefully it is an early indicator of potential edible varieties. Learn something new everyday. Grateful that I found this forum and the wealth of knowledge that you guys have and are willing to share here.


----------



## Barnacle

Here here!


----------



## Old Elm

Antiquated notions said:


> I thought that was some kind of shroom. Did some research and Indian pipe is a pretty fascinating plant with many medicinal uses. Hopefully it is an early indicator of potential edible varieties. Learn something new everyday. Grateful that I found this forum and the wealth of knowledge that you guys have and are willing to share here.


Antiquated, "OldElm" here, when we see the Indian Pipe, there should be Chantelle's, and Lobster's around. That picture also has old, white oak & cherry tree leaves on the ground, that is perfect. Good luck out there, ENJOY.


----------



## trahn008

Yep hobler they are my bees, with the cooler wet weather I couldn't get queens breed to do my splits so this is what happens. Had to order queens and coming in end of this of this week. Hate when they swarm that one was about 50ft in the tree you should have seen that act.


----------



## hoblershang

trahn008 said:


> Yep hobler they are my bees, with the cooler wet weather I couldn't get queens breed to do my splits so this is what happens. Had to order queens and coming in end of this of this week. Hate when they swarm that one was about 50ft in the tree you should have seen that act.


I can only imagine lol. I haven't been shroomin neither trying to get my new barn built n help with haying when the sun shining n work a full-time job lol. No rest for the wicked.


----------



## Beatnik88

Antiquated notions said:


> I thought that was some kind of shroom. Did some research and Indian pipe is a pretty fascinating plant with many medicinal uses. Hopefully it is an early indicator of potential edible varieties. Learn something new everyday. Grateful that I found this forum and the wealth of knowledge that you guys have and are willing to share here.


I feel the same way. Field guides can only tell you so much and I frequently find out through here that a species is already starting when the field guides are telling me not to bother looking yet.


----------



## trahn008

Beat not all field guides are equal. Years of growing mushrooms has taught me two simple rules temp and RH. Those two factors will tell you when to hunt. It will take a couple seasons to know what strains of mushrooms like what temps and RH. If I get two days in a row of the right temp and RH on the third day I hunt. I expect when growing mushrooms when I get the correct temp and RH, that they will double in size every 24hrs. Keep a log first couple of years after that you woundn't need it. Happy Hunting!


----------



## Beatnik88

any help with id's on the boletes? I thought the first was orange birch bolete, but I found it and another under hemlocks. The second one I have no idea.


----------



## trahn008

Without them in my hand I say the first one is in the Leccinum family and the other is a older faded Boletus Bicolor.

A Guide on Boletes worth It's weight in gold
North American Boletes
Allan E. Bessettes
William C. Roody
Arleen R, Bessete


----------



## trahn008

Beat......Congrats on a nice chunk of Chaga!!!


----------



## butchbob

trahn008 said:


> Beat not all field guides are equal. Years of growing mushrooms has taught me two simple rules temp and RH. Those two factors will tell you when to hunt. It will take a couple seasons to know what strains of mushrooms like what temps and RH. If I get two days in a row of the right temp and RH on the third day I hunt. I expect when growing mushrooms when I get the correct temp and RH, that they will double in size every 24hrs. Keep a log first couple of years after that you woundn't need it. Happy Hunting!


On the SoDak/Wyoming border here where Black Hills and Bearlodge Mountains elevation doubles from 3,000' to 7,140' in less than 7 miles from my cabin. Do you think your humidity/temp concept applies to our each/many "garden planting/growing zones (zones 3-7+)" and if so would T/RH be over a period of weeks versus more consistent elevations where you live? Snow and sub-32 temps are common through early June and resume in early September at elevation here. We get doubling in black/yellow morel and/or oyster/bolete size perhaps over 5-6 days vs your 24-hours. A 6-week season is normal here given normal precipitation.


----------



## trahn008

The 24hr doubling is in a controlled environment where your setting Temp and RH at the perfect settings for 24hrs. I see about the same 5-6 day doubling of mushrooms in the wild also. Any mushroom will double in size in 24hrs if the correct T-RH is applied doesn't matter elevation or location.


----------



## Barnacle

Hey trahn is this chaga?


trahn008 said:


> Beat......Congrats on a nice chunk of Chaga!!!


----------



## Beatnik88

Barnacle that's an old tinder conch or something similar.


----------



## trahn008

Barnacle I don't find my chaga on white birch most of them I find on the cherry birch. The books talk about the white birch being the target tree but in my area all my finds are on cherry birch. Like Beatnik88 stated not chaga.


----------



## Beatnik88

And thanks trahn. That was my first chaga find. Grabbed a few smaller ones before I found that one sitting ten feet up.


----------



## Barnacle

Cool, thanks guys. Anyone else finding trumpets yet?


----------



## hoblershang

Barnacle I haven't seen any yet in my good spot


----------



## trahn008

The boys and I where out for a hike today didn't see much in the line of mushrooms... just some Russula's. When the blueberries are ripe for picking is when I hunt for chants, trumps and milkies... Not that far off, about a week or two. Happy Hunting!!


----------



## Beatnik88

laetiporus Cincinnatus


----------



## Barnacle

hoblershang said:


> Barnacle I haven't seen any yet in my good spot


Thanks you guys. Anyone know what this is?


----------



## trahn008

Termite or ant eggs maybe, not sure.


----------



## Barnacle

*Googled it, Coral Slime Mold (Ceratiomyxa fruticulosa)*


----------



## hoblershang

Anyone know what these are?


----------



## Beatnik88

Oak loving collybia maybe?


----------



## hoblershang

Beatnik88 said:


> Oak loving collybia maybe?


Thxs beatnik


----------



## Beatnik88

The only way I would know for sure is if they had weird brain looking growths on some of then though shang


----------



## Beatnik88

any clue on this bolete? Found under hemlock or spruce


----------



## hoblershang

Beatnik88 said:


> The only way I would know for sure is if they had weird brain looking growths on some of then though shang


Nope nothing like that on any of them. Going on a weekend scouting trip for ginseng and mushrooms this weekend hope to have a over load of pics.


----------



## Antiquated notions

Beatnik88 said:


> View attachment 2437
> View attachment 2438
> View attachment 2439
> any clue on this bolete? Found under hemlock or spruce


Last year I found a lot that looked like that but never got a spore print. If you took a print mushroomexpert.com has a pretty extensive I.D. Key but you kinda need the print to use it properly


----------



## Beatnik88

first little chant pins of the year


----------



## Antiquated notions

Tubifera ferruginosa (raspberry slime mold)


----------



## Antiquated notions

I think this is artist's conk. Could be mistaken


----------



## Beatnik88

Id's? Is the first a porcini?


----------



## Antiquated notions

Beatnik88 said:


> View attachment 2448
> View attachment 2449
> View attachment 2450
> View attachment 2451
> 
> Id's? Is the first a porcini?


My guess on the third pic is amanita rubescens


----------



## trahn008

For sure not a Porcini.... I would say it's a Bitter Bolete.


----------



## hoblershang

Got out Saturday n found a few. Found plenty chickens in all stages. Believe I found some chaga n a few oysters n some other I don't know.


----------



## Beatnik88

Do you ever find porcini around? If so, what type of environment?


----------



## trahn008

I find my porcini around hemlock.


----------



## Barnacle




----------



## Barnacle




----------



## Barnacle

hey guys, first time ever looking for chants and trumpets today. No trumpets but May have found tons of tiny chants? If these are chants how do I know when to pick them?


----------



## Beatnik88

Barnacle, the third picture from the top might be an old cinnabar chanterelle, but I can't tell without a good view of the hymenium under the cap. That's the only picture that resembles a chant.


----------



## Beatnik88

Definitely golden chanterelles. I use a knife to cut them above the soil level and check the stops for significant maggot infestation.


----------



## Beatnik88

Nice find


----------



## hoblershang

Got my first hand full of trumpets today alit of little ones coming. Plus a few others.


----------



## Barnacle

Tha


Beatnik88 said:


> Nice find


Thanks beat! Forgive my ignorance but what are the "stops"?


----------



## Beatnik88

Stipe** autocorrect mistake


----------



## Barnacle

Dam, I should've caught that one. Anyway Shang nice finds I can't wait to find some of the trumpets! Hopefully they aren't as elusive as the morels. Back to chants though, if you saw small chants with a lot of nearby slug activity is it best to just pick them before the slugs get them or just hope for the best and recheck them a few days later?


----------



## Beatnik88

Barnacle said:


> Dam, I should've caught that one. Anyway Shang nice finds I can't wait to find some of the trumpets! Hopefully they aren't as elusive as the morels. Back to chants though, if you saw small chants with a lot of nearby slug activity is it best to just pick them before the slugs get them or just hope for the best and recheck them a few days later?


I would say it depends on the forecast. If it's going to remain dry for a few days maybe you can hope that the slugs retreat. If it's going to remain wet I would say pick what you can but leave the pins.


----------



## Barnacle

Cool thanks again beat. Found some interesting stuff today with my 2 boys.


----------



## Beatnik88

except for the oysters and chants, any help with ids?


----------



## Barnacle

Got my very first bolete yesterday. I also came across tons of coral mushrooms. I only picked one because I don't really know what to do with it or if they taste good. Anyone have opinions on them? Or ids on any of these.


----------



## Beatnik88

2nd is probably amanita muscaria, 4th is Indian pipe (plant, not fungus), last is some type of ascocarp I find around oaks.


----------



## Barnacle

Lots of colorful stuff out there today. Not a clue what they are.


----------



## Barnacle

Found my second chant spot today. Bunch of boletes also. I'm not confident about boletes though, how hard is it to tell if you are finding good (safe) ones. Hopefully everyone is caught up on everything we put off during morel season and getting out there. If anyone's getting trumpets, terrain pics would be appreciated.


----------



## Beatnik88

I'm so jealous of those chants barnacle, mine have been dry and bug infested so far but those are perfect.


----------



## Barnacle

Thanks beat, beginners luck I guess. I have never eaten one before. Here's some more stuff from today. Curious if the chaga looking one is chaga and what the cauliflower looking one is, it was very bizarre in person.


----------



## hoblershang

Any ideal on what these are and if there good to eat tons of them around the chants.


----------



## Beatnik88

barnacle, that white toothed fungus on the tree looks to be lion's mane, another choice edible.


----------



## Beatnik88

That definitely looks like chaga as well, however, what tree is that growing on? It doesn't look like birch to me.


----------



## Barnacle

hoblershang said:


> Any ideal on what these are and if there good to eat tons of them around the chants.
> View attachment 2592
> View attachment 2593
> View attachment 2593
> View attachment 2594
> View attachment 2595
> View attachment 2596
> View attachment 2597


Looks like a bolete, 3rd pic looks like it might be stained blue where it was scraped. I read you shouldn't eat ones that turn blue when you cut or damage them. Awesome chants though! Check out Yellow Elanor on YouTube she got some good videos on shrooms.

Beat, I'll ID the tree next time I go out. It's near the lions mane and that pile of chants I found. Btw the lions mane was growing in at least a dozen spots all up the tree tons of bugs on the low stuff.


----------



## Beatnik88

Speaking of youtube videos there's a memeber of the western pennsylvania mushroom club that posts videos under "learn your land." I find it more helpful than yellow eleanor only because he hunts in our area rather than the west coast.


----------



## Barnacle

Beatnik88 said:


> Speaking of youtube videos there's a memeber of the western pennsylvania mushroom club that posts videos under "learn your land." I find it more helpful than yellow eleanor only because he hunts in our area rather than the west coast.


Oh yeah that guy is great also, more detail and he's still actively posting stuff. Saw these from my house.


----------



## hoblershang

Bag of chants I got yesterday not top quality but perfect for my frying pan.lol


----------



## Barnacle

Awesome! So this one chant had these little holes in the stem. That means worms right? Toss these?







View attachment 2603







View attachment 2601


----------



## Barnacle

I thought I found cinnabar chants at first, but now I think they are lobsters? The top pic looked like trumpets at first. Anyone know what they are?


----------



## fungus_muncher

Barnacle said:


> View attachment 2610
> View attachment 2611
> I thought I found cinnabar chants at first, but now I think they are lobsters? The top pic looked like trumpets at first. Anyone know what they are?
> View attachment 2608


I find those black mushrooms growing side by side with trumpets. Sometimes even in clusters together. Nice find on the lobsters, haven't found any this season up here in ct.


----------



## Beatnik88

barnacle, are those shrooms on top hollow the whole way down? If so, they may be another species of black trumpet. I know there are several similar craterellus species and I was under the impression that there weren't any non-craterellus look alikes, although I may be wrong.


----------



## Beatnik88

Barnacle said:


> Awesome! So this one chant had these little holes in the stem. That means worms right? Toss these?
> View attachment 2602
> View attachment 2603
> View attachment 2604
> View attachment 2601
> View attachment 2605



The holes are from worms but i still keep the ones that only have a few worms tracts. I only toss the ones that are completely riddles with tracts.


----------



## hoblershang

Does anyone know what this might b believe it was growing on a dead popular.


----------



## Barnacle

fungus_muncher said:


> I find those black mushrooms growing side by side with trumpets. Sometimes even in clusters together. Nice find on the lobsters, haven't found any this season up here in ct.


Thanks for the tip fungus muncher!
Beat, the stems were solid. I also read there no look a likes. These were very rigid and the caps only had slight depressions in them. The color patter was deceptive and made them look hollow. I looked for 6 hrs the other day in what should have been prime trumpet habitats and found nothing.


----------



## Beatnik88

I feel you barnacle, I have been lucky to find a bunch of new chanterelle spots but I have purposely been looking at what seems to be perfect trumpet habitat for hours and hours with no luck whatsoever.


----------



## fungus_muncher

Barnacle said:


> Thanks for the tip fungus muncher!
> Beat, the stems were solid. I also read there no look a likes. These were very rigid and the caps only had slight depressions in them. The color patter was deceptive and made them look hollow. I looked for 6 hrs the other day in what should have been prime trumpet habitats and found nothing.


Yea those trumpets can be tough to spot. What helped me a few years ago was checking washes with beech trees nearby.


----------



## trahn008

Hobbler those mushrooms in post 145 look to be bi color boletes. They take on many different colors with age and sun exposure. 157 not sure. If they get stiff I say in the poly family, but they almost look like a light color chicken.
Barnacle in post 144 doesn't look like chaga or a birch tree also the ones that are thought to be lions mane look to be bearded tooth. 153 not trumpets....congrats on the chants and lobsters good finds


----------



## trahn008

Yep Fungus Muncher we find them local in washes around scrub oak and mountain laurel.


----------



## trahn008

Summer mushrooms all will have bugs in them very hard to avoid. I just keep cutting them up the stem until I get the least amount of holes. Protein guys it's all good!!LOL.... Going hunting this weekend it's time.. Happy Hunting!!


----------



## Olga

Barnacle said:


> View attachment 2576
> Found my second chant spot today. Bunch of boletes also. I'm not confident about boletes though, how hard is it to tell if you are finding good (safe) ones. Hopefully everyone is caught up on everything we put off during morel season and getting out there. If anyone's getting trumpets, terrain pics would be appreciated.
> View attachment 2580
> View attachment 2576
> View attachment 2577
> View attachment 2578
> View attachment 2579


----------



## Olga

Looks like a nice find. Nothing here in SE Pa so far. Where are you located?


----------



## Barnacle

Olga, Saratoga county.
Fungus muncher & trahn appreciate the tree tips.

Anyone have preferences on dehydrators? I see on amazon Excalibur brand is highly reviewed, but $$$$.


----------



## jack

I love my Excalibur, had it over 20 years !


----------



## hoblershang

Big chunk of chaga today.


----------



## hoblershang

Lobster?


----------



## trahn008

Excalibur worth every penny have had mine for years and use it a ton. Simply the best!!

Hobbler looks like a lobster.


----------



## trahn008

Jack nice haul of trumpets.... From this year?


----------



## jack

trahn008 said:


> Jack nice haul of trumpets.... From this year?


It was from 2 years ago.


----------



## Barnacle

Wow! I've been looking for tiny trumpets, those are huge Jack!
Excalibur it is then. Thanks


----------



## fungus_muncher

Wow that is an amazing load of trumpets, Jack. I've been thinking about grabbing an excalibur soon. I've been using a nesco American harvest for a few years and it has anyways worked well but when that goes I'll be upgrading. What temperature so you like to dehydrate trumpets at? I always went around 100 degrees butI have a buddy who insists on drying at around 140, he says they dry quicker and retain their shape better. I would think a lower temperature would preserve more flavor but haven't experimented yet.


----------



## trahn008

Muncher I do like you dry them at low temps. How I do my mushrooms if it's a dry sunny day I lay them out on a screen and let them dry for the day then toss them in the dehydrator over night. Was out this weekend the chants and trumpets are just starting to pin. Happy Hunting!


----------



## pchunter1231

I have a question, I have some mushrooms growing in a big cluster around some old oak stumps at my house, they look like oysters but also look close to hen of the woods. They are growing in a big cluster like hen of the woods. They are a light tan in color. Sorry i didn't snap a picture before i left the house this morning.


----------



## trahn008

Google Berkley polypore or blue staining polypore and see if it's one of those two.


----------



## pchunter1231

trahn008 said:


> Google Berkley polypore or blue staining polypore and see if it's one of those two.


Thanks Berkley polypore is what it is.


----------



## Barnacle

trahn008 said:


> Muncher I do like you dry them at low temps. How I do my mushrooms if it's a dry sunny day I lay them out on a screen and let them dry for the day then toss them in the dehydrator over night. Was out this weekend the chants and trumpets are just starting to pin. Happy Hunting!


Trahn I'm in Saratoga NY area and have spent many hours over the last few weeks looking for trumpets in wash after wash with no luck. If the you are just seeing pins now, do you think I was just looking too early?


----------



## Barnacle

Found a huge patch of chants, must be over a hundred mostly pins and smalls but they were trampled by children on a path to a play area. Chaga? Can anyone tell if these rusty colored ones are a type of chant?


----------



## trahn008

Barnacle I would say you are early. My big trumpet and chant finds (like garbage bags full) is end of July. I wanted to get some pics for you this weekend but I left my phone at my camp. The weather for me local has been perfect and expecting a big season! Yep looks like chaga... not a chant, maybe a lactarius strain (milky) but not the one I pick.


----------



## Beatnik88

today's haul, golden and cinnabar. Yes, that is a baby pool.


----------



## Antiquated notions

What's up guys hope everybody's summers are going well. Was hoping on a second opinion on this shroom. I pretty sure it's a corrugated cap. Lactarius corrigus. The latex is plentiful and stays white it had that fishy smell and was mild on the taste test. I've read they are tasty and want to cook it but a second opinion would be great


----------



## Antiquated notions

Some other stuff I encountered


----------



## trahn008

Lactariius Volemus. When you pick them you have to eat them, they don't last long. I kind of think they taste like steak, I cut them up and fry them the milk kind of browns them up. Stain your fingers brown and smells like fish.


----------



## Antiquated notions

trahn008 said:


> Lactariius Volemus. When you pick them you have to eat them, they don't last long. I kind of think they taste like steak, I cut them up and fry them the milk kind of browns them up. Stain your fingers brown and smells like fish.


It's not really staining my fingers but definitely smells of fish and the gills stain brown were damaged. I'm going to fry it up now. Thanks for the prompt confirmation


----------



## Barnacle

trahn008 said:


> Barnacle I would say you are early. My big trumpet and chant finds (like garbage bags full) is end of July. I wanted to get some pics for you this weekend but I left my phone at my camp. The weather for me local has been perfect and expecting a big season! Yep looks like chaga... not a chant, maybe a lactarius strain (milky) but not the one I pick.


I'm hopeful, it'll be high 80's-90's and humid here all week with rain every few days. I'll get my garbage bags ready!


----------



## Antiquated notions

trahn008 said:


> Lactariius Volemus. When you pick them you have to eat them, they don't last long. I kind of think they taste like steak, I cut them up and fry them the milk kind of browns them up. Stain your fingers brown and smells like fish.


Do you eat the stems? This one is nice and firm I'm going to try it


----------



## trahn008

Yep I eat the stems. That one in your pic is a little past prime I like to pic them before the caps flare up and make that hole in the middle. When you pic them prime the milk runs out when bruised or cut. When they are past prime they don't have a lot of milk in them. When you find some prime ones you'll see what I'm talking about you fingers will be stained brown, sticky and smell like fish. Enjoy tell me what you think it is a different flavor.


----------



## Barnacle

"The dude" is back! Love your avitar! Great movie! Trahn how did you do this weekend? Obviously beats killin it out there.


----------



## trahn008

Didn't pick a mushroom. Saw lots of different types but not the ones I was looking for, the ones I was looking for weren't ready yet. Talked with a hunting partner today and he's finding nice large chants about 20miles away (but no trumpets yet for him) from where I was at this weekend.


----------



## trahn008

It's was kind of odd the Indian pipes where just starting to come up in the areas I was. Area just looked behind but it does happen.


----------



## Antiquated notions

trahn008 said:


> Yep I eat the stems. That one in your pic is a little past prime I like to pic them before the caps flare up and make that hole in the middle. When you pic them prime the milk runs out when bruised or cut. When they are past prime they don't have a lot of milk in them. When you find some prime ones you'll see what I'm talking about you fingers will be stained brown, sticky and smell like fish. Enjoy tell me what you think it is a different flavor.


I sautéed in olive oil little salt and pepper. I tell you it tasted steaky. Was a bit past prime but I had never tried one and figured I might not find any more. I give it a 7 out of 10 on my mushroom scale


----------



## Barnacle

I think these may be cinnabar chant pins?


----------



## fungus_muncher

Looks like them to me. Notice the decurrent ridges that are forked in spots.


----------



## Beatnik88

Definitely cinnabar chants barnacle


----------



## Jeff2554

Antiquated notions said:


> View attachment 2694
> View attachment 2692
> View attachment 2693
> What's up guys hope everybody's summers are going well. Was hoping on a second opinion on this shroom. I pretty sure it's a corrugated cap. Lactarius corrigus. The latex is plentiful and stays white it had that fishy smell and was mild on the taste test. I've read they are tasty and want to cook it but a second opinion would be great


Is this a Bolete. There are a couple with gills or maybe just one with gills


----------



## Antiquated notions

Jeff2554 said:


> Is this a Bolete. There are a couple with gills or maybe just one with gills


It is lactarrius volemus. I ate that one was pretty tasty. If you find them they are worth eating.


----------



## fungus_muncher

Beatnik88 said:


> View attachment 2683
> View attachment 2684
> View attachment 2685
> today's haul, golden and cinnabar. Yes, that is a baby pool.


That is a beautiful sight. Honestly one of the nicest chant hauls I've seen.


----------



## Barnacle

Are these trumpets?
Got a bunch more chants yesterday.


----------



## fungus_muncher

Those are trumpets. Delicious fungus right there. Around here they take like 3-5 to mature depending on conditions.


----------



## Antiquated notions

Found my first little patch of chants today. Was so stoked. There calling for rain down my way on Sunday so hopefully there will be a few more to find


----------



## Barnacle

fungus_muncher said:


> I find those black mushrooms growing side by side with trumpets. Sometimes even in clusters together. Nice find on the lobsters, haven't found any this season up here in ct.


Hey, between this tip of yours and beatnik88's reminding me about Adam Haritans awesome YouTube "learn your land " videos ( see his recent black trumpet video ) I found my first real pickable patch of trumpets! First I saw those little black mushrooms. Then I looked up and saw the particular type of oak Adam said is often associated with trumpets, and it's like they just magically appeared on the edge of a trail I'd walked a dozen times this year. The trail actually was on the edge of a very steep slope makes me wonder if I should check the entire slope side to the bottom. It's black diamond skiing steep though. 
Fungus muncher I included a pic that shows the trumpets growing next to that black mushroom. 
Thanks again for everyone's tips.


----------



## Barnacle

Any ID's on the plant with the red berries, nuts, or either fungi? Also any







recommendations on how to cook my very first ever trumpets? Today's finds


----------



## hoblershang

Barnacle I like to saute them in butter n garlic for the trumpets. I cook all my mushrooms like that lol. Last time my girlfriend cooked them til crunchy omg


----------



## hoblershang

Today was a great day bout 2 lbs of trumpets, 4 lbs of oysters, n a couple perfect chants.


----------



## fungus_muncher

Barnacle said:


> View attachment 2730
> View attachment 2731
> 
> 
> Hey, between this tip of yours and beatnik88's reminding me about Adam Haritans awesome YouTube "learn your land " videos ( see his recent black trumpet video ) I found my first real pickable patch of trumpets! First I saw those little black mushrooms. Then I looked up and saw the particular type of oak Adam said is often associated with trumpets, and it's like they just magically appeared on the edge of a trail I'd walked a dozen times this year. The trail actually was on the edge of a very steep slope makes me wonder if I should check the entire slope side to the bottom. It's black diamond skiing steep though.
> Fungus muncher I included a pic that shows the trumpets growing next to that black mushroom.
> Thanks again for everyone's tips.



Congrats man, that is my favorite tasting fungus so far. Check that slope from top to bottom, I usually follow where the water flows. Look for clearings in the leaf litter where the water washed it away. On the edges of rocks and logs and where trees and plants are growing out of the forest litter. Guaranteed you will pull many more and most likely chase a nice patch up and down the hillside.


----------



## Antiquated notions

Barnacle said:


> View attachment 2737
> View attachment 2738
> View attachment 2739
> View attachment 2740
> 
> Any ID's on the plant with the red berries, nuts, or either fungi? Also any
> View attachment 2741
> recommendations on how to cook my very first ever trumpets? Today's finds


Those smaller yellow shrooms look to be jelly babies. The plant kinda looks like ginseng but I'm no expert


----------



## morelsxs

Barnacle said:


> View attachment 2737
> View attachment 2738
> View attachment 2739
> View attachment 2740
> 
> Any ID's on the plant with the red berries, nuts, or either fungi? Also any
> View attachment 2741
> recommendations on how to cook my very first ever trumpets? Today's finds


The nuts look like hickory to me . . .


----------



## Barnacle

appreciate the tips and Ids everyone. I was thinking hickory also and jelly babies. The leafy plant looks like an astilbe leaf but those don't get berries that I know of.


----------



## hoblershang

Barnacle that plant with red berries is call dolls eye. Will also get white berries.


----------



## trahn008




----------



## trahn008

Smooth Chant.


----------



## trahn008

Jelly babies


----------



## kingofammo

My recent PA picks and dishes...my trumpet sauce is Superb !


----------



## trahn008

hoblershang said:


> Barnacle that plant with red berries is call dolls eye. Will also get white berries.


You just might want to check that area in the fall for shang


----------



## Barnacle

trahn008 said:


> You just might want to check that area in the fall for shang


I Definitely will keep that in mind. thanks !
Thought I found something good today but after checking I don't think they are edible. Scaly vase chanterelles?


----------



## Antiquated notions

Today's haul 3 lactarrius volemus some chants and what I think is lactarrius corrigus. It tasted different then the volemus. Volemus is better in my opinion.


----------



## trahn008

First time seeing a flower like this, not sure what it is, thought it was cool.


----------



## Antiquated notions

There were pins everywhere in the couple chant patches I found, as I'm typing this there is a deluge occurring hoping for some activity later this week. The pores on this guy were so close and tight it was almost like a smooth surface but it bruised blue so leave it go?


----------



## Barnacle

Young berkeleys polypore?
Bear corn?
That big yellow one had a sticky coating on the underside


----------



## Antiquated notions

Barnacle said:


> View attachment 2781
> View attachment 2782
> View attachment 2783
> View attachment 2784
> View attachment 2775
> View attachment 2779
> 
> Young berkeleys polypore?
> Bear corn?
> That big yellow one had a sticky coating on the underside


I'd say yes on the bear corn


----------



## Antiquated notions

Any idea on this? I don't think it's "the sickener" because I'm not finding it in pine forest. I could fill shopping bags it is by far what I see the most


----------



## trahn008

I would say it's a Russula and maybe the sickener. Pick one and see if the stem snaps like caulk also at the edge of the cap see if you can peel the top skin off. I have seen a ton of these in random woods and I've ID them as the sickener. Happy Hunting!!


----------



## trahn008

Barnacle said:


> View attachment 2781
> View attachment 2782
> View attachment 2783
> View attachment 2784
> View attachment 2775
> View attachment 2779
> 
> Young berkeleys polypore?
> Bear corn?
> That big yellow one had a sticky coating on the underside


I'd say yes on the berkeleys and the yellow mushrooms look to be honey mushrooms (Armillaria Mellea) what we call popinki local, you have to watch them and get a positive ID on those before eating.


----------



## Beatnik88

Nice finds barnacle. And yes, those are trumpets.


----------



## trahn008

Just a heads up to all we should start seeing the yellow footed chanterelles starting to fruit here soon I love these little chants it's a mix of a chant and trumpet. They are my favorite chant for eating. Chanterellus tubaefomis if you want to do some research before they show up. One of those little treasures that fruit from the earth!!! Happy Hunting!!


----------



## fungus_muncher

Around here they call craterellus ignicolor and craterellus tubaeformis yellow foots, causes some confusion. Both are delicious though.


----------



## nicholas4

Are these Chanterelles? Cinnabar? They would be my first finds. Some were growing as expected but the cluster on the picture was growing on the side ground of a groundhog hole. That is where I picked this one.


----------



## John K

Hey all, any idea what this is? It's toothed, was appoximately 10 - 12" around.


----------



## John K




----------



## jack

nicholas4 said:


> Are these Chanterelles? Cinnabar?


Yes, they are Red Chanterelles. Unless you live in Florida, then they are a different type of red Chanterelle, both are edible however ! Enjoy ! All so, your middle picture of the white mushroom is a Bolete that has been attacked by Hypomyces. Same thing that attacks Russula & Lactarius and turns them into Lobster Mushrooms.


----------



## nicholas4

jack said:


> Yes, they are Red Chanterelles. Unless you live in Florida, then they are a different type of red Chanterelle, both are edible however ! Enjoy ! All so, your middle picture of the white mushroom is a Bolete that has been attacked by Hypomyces. Same thing that attacks Russula & Lactarius and turns them into Lobster Mushrooms.


Thank you for your response! I was pretty certain that they were chants but am a bit hesitant trying them for the first time without some help. Thanks again.


----------



## nicholas4

Are these Berkeley's Polypore? Saw at least 100 lbs. of these in a 1 acre woodlot. I'm not sure what type of Bolette it is.


----------



## Antiquated notions

nicholas4 said:


> Are these Berkeley's Polypore? Saw at least 100 lbs. of these in a 1 acre woodlot. I'm not sure what type of Bolette it is.
> View attachment 2814
> View attachment 2815
> View attachment 2816





nicholas4 said:


> Are these Berkeley's Polypore? Saw at least 100 lbs. of these in a 1 acre woodlot. I'm not sure what type of Bolette it is.
> View attachment 2814
> View attachment 2815
> View attachment 2816





nicholas4 said:


> Are these Berkeley's Polypore? Saw at least 100 lbs. of these in a 1 acre woodlot. I'm not sure what type of Bolette it is.
> View attachment 2814
> View attachment 2815
> View attachment 2816


Looks like berkleyes to me


----------



## Antiquated notions

Hey nicholas4 I don't come over to your house and raid the fridge so I would appreciate it if you stay out of my mushroom patch. Thanks


----------



## Beatnik88

nicholas4 said:


> Are these Berkeley's Polypore? Saw at least 100 lbs. of these in a 1 acre woodlot. I'm not sure what type of Bolette it is.
> View attachment 2814
> View attachment 2815
> View attachment 2816


Probably black-staining polypore. Cut through one of the caps and see if it stains brown-black for confirmation. May take an hour or more to stain.


----------



## trahn008

The Queens are out!! Queen Bolete.


----------



## trahn008

Some leggy trumpets.


----------



## trahn008

Old man of the woods. Srobilomyces Strobilaceus (Floccopus). I like to eat these, find them random when picking trumpets.


----------



## trahn008

Chants and trumpets just love moss!!
Between cinnabar and minor could have filled the back of a pick up truck!! Now that's a lot of pickin..... maybe not that much but a lot...LOL


----------



## Barnacle

trahn008 said:


> View attachment 2842
> View attachment 2843
> Chants and trumpets just love moss!!
> Between cinnabar and minor could have filled the back of a pick up truck!! Now that's a lot of pickin..... maybe not that much but a lot...LOL


Great pics trahn. I've been finding those old man of the forest also never ate one. Also great tip on the yellow foot chants. I found some the very next day right near a new trumpet patch I found. I'm having good luck around white oaks. Any idea what the white mushroom is? It smelled kinda like fennel. Could the green plant be a young ginseng?


----------



## Barnacle

I'm thinking jack in the pulpit more likely.


----------



## Antiquated notions

The whole neighborhood has popped yard shrooms. Found this next door. I'm thinking maybe shaggy parasole


----------



## trahn008

Barnacle not shang, not sure of the white by looking at pic.

AN not sure if you have eaten parasole but you have to be very careful of them, I print them all before eating. Do some reading up on them before eating. They are a good tasting mushroom. Happy Hunting!!


----------



## Antiquated notions

I went to my best chant patch today. Harvested a ok amount but I found some oddities. I've read that chants never grow in clumps attached together but check these out. These were found in the midst of all the rest. Anybody ever see any like this? It's hard to tell in the pic but that one is a cluster of four


----------



## Antiquated notions

trahn008 said:


> Barnacle not shang, not sure of the white by looking at pic.
> 
> AN not sure if you have eaten parasole but you have to be very careful of them, I print them all before eating. Do some reading up on them before eating. They are a good tasting mushroom. Happy Hunting!!


Never tried them but read they taste very much like steak. Ya I didn't cut it yet not sure if I'm going to. If I'm wrong could be a pretty bad experience from what I have read about them some pretty toxic look alikes


----------



## Antiquated notions

Thought I might have found my first editable bolete. Didn't immediately stain blue like so many I find but I think what I have is the violet grey bolete. Tasted a piece and it's very bitter.


----------



## Antiquated notions

Some other stuff I encountered


----------



## Barnacle

trahn008 said:


> Barnacle not shang, not sure of the white by looking at pic.
> 
> AN not sure if you have eaten parasole but you have to be very careful of them, I print them all before eating. Do some reading up on them before eating. They are a good tasting mushroom. Happy Hunting!!


Thanks trahn. 

AN, I have come across a few that appeared doubled, I didn't realize it was unusual. 
I keep seeing videos about "false chanterelles" on you tube and they are not talking about the "jack o lanterns" . The mushrooms they show look dam near identical to me. How common are these?? What's the deal are they dangerous?


----------



## trahn008

AN maybe Bitter Bolete. Have found chants that grow in clusters (twins) before not that uncommon.

I have eaten False Chants before not of good quality, but one should avoid because some have reported poisoning (which I think those reports are from the Jacko). They grow in hemlock and pines in my area's and once you have one in your hands and look it over you could tell very quick they are false chants. They are common if your hunting for them in the right woods but the area's I pick the trues aren't the right woods. Happy Hunting!!


----------



## Antiquated notions

Barnacle said:


> Thanks trahn.
> 
> AN, I have come across a few that appeared doubled, I didn't realize it was unusual.
> I keep seeing videos about "false chanterelles" on you tube and they are not talking about the "jack o lanterns" . The mushrooms they show look dam near identical to me. How common are these?? What's the deal are they dangerous?


From what I understand a false will have true gills and have a bitter unpleasant taste. Will be more orange then yellow. Some say they are poisonous. If your in doubt maybe chew a small piece to see if its bitter


----------



## Beatnik88

I find smooth chants growing in clusters all the time. If you already know what chant's look like I can guarantee there is no way you will mistake a jack o'lantern for one. Jack's only grow directly on dead wood, not from the soil (although they may appear so if there is buried dead wood). Jack's have true gills, they grow in cespitose clusters, and honestly to me they just generally don't look at all like chanterelles apart from the color.


----------



## Barnacle

trahn008 said:


> AN maybe Bitter Bolete. Have found chants that grow in clusters (twins) before not that uncommon.
> 
> I have eaten False Chants before not of good quality, but one should avoid because some have reported poisoning (which I think those reports are from the Jacko). They grow in hemlock and pines in my area's and once you have one in your hands and look it over you could tell very quick they are false chants. They are common if your hunting for them in the right woods but the area's I pick the trues aren't the right woods. Happy Hunting!!


Great info thanks guys. I agree I wouldn't confuse jacks for chants. If anyone finds a false chant, ( not jacks though) could you post a pic for me. 

Purple coral fungus?

My dehydrator finally came. I lost a good amount of shrooms to spoilage waiting for this thing. The ones closest to the dehydrator are obviously older. I Might have to toss a bunch more back in the woods after I process them. I'm not looking forward to this.


----------



## Barnacle

Just read the Purple coral is Clavaria zollingeri, on one of fungus munchers posts. Also I did just read that chants don't dehydrate well on another summer edible thread. So I guess I'll fry and vacuum seal?


----------



## trahn008

Barnacle I don't dehydrate my chants, what I do is cut them up and fry them down in butter. You want to fry them until the butter turns clear and you stop seeing steam coming off pan. The key is to get the moisture out of them before freezing. I then use small bags for serving size then vac seal about 6 bags, works great trust me. I dehydrate all my trumpets just make sure all your dehydrated shrooms go into glass jars I use the mason jars and fill them up to the top they will last for years. Congrats on a fine purchase!!!! Also all those shrooms in your pic look good for preserving.


----------



## jack

Antiquated notions said:


> View attachment 2855
> View attachment 2856
> The whole neighborhood has popped yard shrooms. Found this next door. I'm thinking maybe shaggy parasole


Those are the " Green Spored " Chlorophyllum molybdites and are toxic.


----------



## Antiquated notions

I found this old man. Not the most appealing look to it but smells musty so I guess I'm going to try it later tonight. Anybody like these?


----------



## Antiquated notions

Also found this bolete. It's pores are white cream color. Cap light brown not bruised blue. Faint light brown bruises. I tasted a small piece it has a mild flavor not bitter. What do you guys think is this a good one? I've read as long as I doesn't have red or yellow pores and doesn't immediately bruise blue there good to eat.


----------



## trahn008

Yep I eat them and like them.


----------



## trahn008

Chestnut Bolete maybe. I go by the same keys with boletes I would eat it.


----------



## trahn008

jack said:


> Those are the " Green Spored " Chlorophyllum molybdites and are toxic.


Jack what key in the picture do see that makes you think Molybidite? I can only tell them when they have a little age to them, the leading edge darkens some and around stem cap connect due to the green spores. I print all my parasole's. Happy Hunting!!


----------



## Antiquated notions

trahn008 said:


> Chestnut Bolete maybe. I go by the same keys with boletes I would eat it.


 good deal I'm going to try later tonight


----------



## Antiquated notions

Here's some pics of that molybidite just taken 5 min ago. Looks like it turned green underneath


----------



## trahn008

GOOD EXAMPLE ON HOW CAREFUL ONE SHOULD BE WHEN HARVESTING WILD MUSHROOMS!!!


----------



## jack

trahn008 said:


> Jack what key in the picture do see that makes you think Molybidite? I can only tell them when they have a little age to them, the leading edge darkens some and around stem cap connect due to the green spores. I print all my parasole's. Happy Hunting!!


Almost any Key will work but I usually use Mushroom Expert.com I don't need a key for C. molybidite because it's not associated with trees ( almost always ) It grows in lawns. Chlorophyllum rachodes ( used to be called Lapieota rachodes ) is associated with conifers, especially Spruce. The flesh will turn pinkish orange when cut too. My favorite is Macrolepiota procera ( used to be Lepiota procera )


----------



## Antiquated notions

Think these might be the false chants? First thing I've seen that even remotely resembles true chanterelles. There were some with the cap open fully and they sorta had the right look. Was good enough to fool me from 20 yards but once I got closer it was evident


----------



## Antiquated notions

This one took the lead in biggest shroom of the year category for me thus far


----------



## hoblershang

Found this today looks like chaga but growing on ironwood.


----------



## Barnacle

trahn008 said:


> Barnacle I don't dehydrate my chants, what I do is cut them up and fry them down in butter. You want to fry them until the butter turns clear and you stop seeing steam coming off pan. The key is to get the moisture out of them before freezing. I then use small bags for serving size then vac seal about 6 bags, works great trust me. I dehydrate all my trumpets just make sure all your dehydrated shrooms go into glass jars I use the mason jars and fill them up to the top they will last for years. Congrats on a fine purchase!!!! Also all those shrooms in your pic look good for preserving.


Thanks trahn, I'm going to order up some mason jars on Amazon. 

AN, thanks for posting those pics. Hear is a double chant I found. Also I found some more of those toothed mushrooms. I forget what they are they don't look like lions mane or bears head. The did look really clean and not buggy.

I had the crap scared out of me twice today. First by either a coyote or very large fox that seemed to be following me at around dusk heading out of the woods. Then as I'm hastily making my way out on the trail I came across a lone girl laying still & flat on her back in the middle of this narrow trail (darkness approaching). I was like WTF? "Excuse me are you ok?" I said to her, bc for a second I thought she was ill or over heated from trail running. Startled she jumped up and said "oh, yeah I was just doing sit ups". I told her about the "coyote?" and kept going and she followed me for a bit but then ran up ahead. Then I passed her again doing push-ups at the trail head.


----------



## theshadows

Are these Chants?


----------



## Antiquated notions

theshadows said:


> Are these Chants?


Looks like ridges not true gills.
As long as they weren't growing from wood I'd say you have some chanterelles there


----------



## theshadows

Went back today and got 13 lbs of chantrelles. Found some old man of the woods and something bluish purple which I don't know what it is.


----------



## theshadows

Are these the false chantrelles? They were in the same area, same color, but a totally different mushroom.


----------



## Antiquated notions

theshadows said:


> View attachment 2919
> View attachment 2920
> View attachment 2921
> Are these the false chantrelles? They were in the same area, same color, but a totally different mushroom.


Those look like jackolantern mushrooms. They are a toxic chant lookalike. Apparently they glow in the dark although I've never seen it. Nice haul of chants by the way


----------



## theshadows

I guess we will need to go back at night to see them. Thanks for the info. 

My coworkers will love me tomorrow. Taking a few pounds in to work to share. 

We made this tonight for dinner. https://honest-food.net/chanterelle-soup-recipe/

Didn't have saffron so substituted fresh turmeric. I put in 2 small shallots, should have used 4, or 3 medium ones. 

We are going to try dehydrating some like we do morels. 

We won't be picking anymore old man of the woods. Maybe they are better when younger. Ours all had black pores.


----------



## Domdart

I think I found my first trumpets! That were only about an inch tall.


----------



## Domdart

There were chanterelles everywhere today.


----------



## theshadows

That's what happened with us. Everywhere we turned there were more chantrelles. We 3/4 filled 2 reusable grocery bags and called it quits.


----------



## Antiquated notions

theshadows said:


> I guess we will need to go back at night to see them. Thanks for the info.
> 
> My coworkers will love me tomorrow. Taking a few pounds in to work to share.
> 
> We made this tonight for dinner. https://honest-food.net/chanterelle-soup-recipe/
> 
> Didn't have saffron so substituted fresh turmeric. I put in 2 small shallots, should have used 4, or 3 medium ones.
> 
> We are going to try dehydrating some like we do morels.
> 
> We won't be picking anymore old man of the woods. Maybe they are better when younger. Ours all had black pores.


Word on the street is that chants don't dehydrate to well. Better to sauté then freeze them. There was some discussion about this somewhere earlier in this thread. Old man are ok but not my first choice. I've tried them twice. Both times just sautéed in butter garlic. The caps get kinda crispy which I like but to me there just underwhelming


----------



## Antiquated notions

Domdart said:


> There were chanterelles everywhere today.
> View attachment 2925
> 
> View attachment 2926


Congrats on the trumpets. Looks like you have some delicious meals in your future


----------



## theshadows

I just found that discussion about sautéing then then vacuum packing and freezing. We will dehydrate one tray. Will sauté and freeze what we don't give away or have planned for meals this week. 

Thanks everyone for all sharing all your wisdom.


----------



## fungus_muncher

All the chants I've been finding this year are pretty buggy. Even the small buttons will sometimes have 5-6 larvae tunnels. 1-2 I can deal with but once the stem is no longer firm I leave them. I notice when I find them in large clusters they seem worse. Some of my buddies don't care and will gobble them up but I like to see a nice solid stem when I cut off the base. What are your guys thoughts?


----------



## Domdart

When do I go back and pick those trumpets? Two or three days? A week?


----------



## Barnacle

fungus_muncher said:


> All the chants I've been finding this year are pretty buggy. Even the small buttons will sometimes have 5-6 larvae tunnels. 1-2 I can deal with but once the stem is no longer firm I leave them. I notice when I find them in large clusters they seem worse. Some of my buddies don't care and will gobble them up but I like to see a nice solid stem when I cut off the base. What are your guys thoughts?


I'm with you on the solid stems thing, I haven't been fortunate enough to find a massive patch yet. Most of what i find is riddled w/ bugs, except the red variety they seem to never have bugs but are tiny.


----------



## trahn008

fungus_muncher said:


> All the chants I've been finding this year are pretty buggy. Even the small buttons will sometimes have 5-6 larvae tunnels. 1-2 I can deal with but once the stem is no longer firm I leave them. I notice when I find them in large clusters they seem worse. Some of my buddies don't care and will gobble them up but I like to see a nice solid stem when I cut off the base. What are your guys thoughts?


Yep seeing the same thing this year.. Was out last weekend saw about 200 chants and only took home 4. I just squeeze the stem to see if it's solid if not I just let them go. Don't mind some but this year has been bad, might be due to wet season. Happy Hunting!!


----------



## trahn008

Domdart said:


> When do I go back and pick those trumpets? Two or three days? A week?


All depends on weather.. If temp. and RH are low they will not grow much, also heavy rains will turn them into black slime strings.. If it where me I'd stop back in a week.


----------



## trahn008

theshadows said:


> I guess we will need to go back at night to see them. Thanks for the info.
> 
> My coworkers will love me tomorrow. Taking a few pounds in to work to share.
> 
> We made this tonight for dinner. https://honest-food.net/chanterelle-soup-recipe/
> 
> Didn't have saffron so substituted fresh turmeric. I put in 2 small shallots, should have used 4, or 3 medium ones.
> 
> We are going to try dehydrating some like we do morels.
> 
> We won't be picking anymore old man of the woods. Maybe they are better when younger. Ours all had black pores.


I like the old man's when they are young.. I like to pick them when the caps have more white(grey) in them then black and the caps are almost solid like a bolete. Not one of the top 10 mushrooms but not a bad one. AN They tend to crisp up quick because a lot of times they have very low moisture levels in them. Happy Hunting!!


----------



## trahn008

trahn008 said:


> I like the old man's when they are young.. I like to pick them when the caps have more white(grey) in them then black and the caps are almost solid like a bolete. Not one of the top 10 mushrooms but not a bad one. AN They tend to crisp but quick because a lot of times they have very low moisture levels in them. Happy Hunting!!


----------



## Antiquated notions

fungus_muncher said:


> All the chants I've been finding this year are pretty buggy. Even the small buttons will sometimes have 5-6 larvae tunnels. 1-2 I can deal with but once the stem is no longer firm I leave them. I notice when I find them in large clusters they seem worse. Some of my buddies don't care and will gobble them up but I like to see a nice solid stem when I cut off the base. What are your guys thoughts?


Pretty buggy down here aswell. I just cut off all the parts that are soft or slimy. I don't find many huge patches mostly just 4-5 in each spot sometimes just one lone chant. If I refused everyone with signs of bugs I'd never bring any home. I'm ok with eating bugs. Extra protein. I just make sure to cook them thoroughly.


----------



## Antiquated notions

trahn008 said:


> I like the old man's when they are young.. I like to pick them when the caps have more white(grey) in them then black and the caps are almost solid like a bolete. Not one of the top 10 mushrooms but not a bad one. AN They tend to crisp up quick because a lot of times they have very low moisture levels in them. Happy Hunting!!


Do you guys remove the pores before cooking your boletes pheasant backs etc.?


----------



## Beatnik88

theshadows said:


> View attachment 2919
> View attachment 2920
> View attachment 2921
> Are these the false chantrelles? They were in the same area, same color, but a totally different mushroom.


These are 100% jack o'lanterns, eat them and you'll vomit for days.


----------



## trahn008

Antiquated notions said:


> Do you guys remove the pores before cooking your boletes pheasant backs etc.?


I eat all parts, sometimes not the stems. If the stems tend to be woody I remove them.


----------



## trahn008

Barnacle said:


> I'm with you on the solid stems thing, I haven't been fortunate enough to find a massive patch yet. Most of what i find is riddled w/ bugs, except the red variety they seem to never have bugs but are tiny.


Reminds me of a time when I ran into a picker in the woods he asked me how do you know which ones to eat. I told him about using keys in books (Before the net) and spore printing, etc. He looked kind of puzzled, I asked him what does he do, he told me if the bugs eat them they are good to eat. He was an old timer so I told him it wasn't true and wished him good luck!


----------



## theshadows

fungus_muncher said:


> All the chants I've been finding this year are pretty buggy. Even the small buttons will sometimes have 5-6 larvae tunnels. 1-2 I can deal with but once the stem is no longer firm I leave them. I notice when I find them in large clusters they seem worse. Some of my buddies don't care and will gobble them up but I like to see a nice solid stem when I cut off the base. What are your guys thoughts?


I spent a lot of time cleaning them. The more we picked the more "picky" we got about what we picked because there were so many of them. Most of the ones we picked had pretty solid stems. Some we left not so much. Some even had musshy stems.

The ones that had solid caps were pretty good. It seemed that once the caps started to split in the center the stems started to deteriorate from there.

We still didn't process all of them yet. Gave about 7 lbs away so far. One of my coworkers is a former chef, and he saw them and grabbed his share. Another coworker didn't know what they were and the chef said "what! Those are the best mushrooms in the world. If you don't want yours, I'll take them."

It's a toss up for me now with do I like morels or chants better. They both are very fine mushrooms. 

This is our first time finding chants. So we are still noobs and will take just about anything we think we can clean. Once we located them, much easier hunting than motels. This was about our 20th time in the woods this summer, and we are always keeping an eye out for edibles. 

My wife found a trumpet and snapped a pic of it but didn't pick it because she didn't know what it was. Of course we couldn't find it again. But atleast I know they are in that same area and will keep an eye out for them too next time we are there.

I picked the bluish ones because I thought they might be the indigo milky. Then when I got home and did the research I discovered they were not that at all so tossed them. 

We have been hunting for 5 years or so now and still feel like we are very new to this.


----------



## theshadows

Beatnik88 said:


> These are 100% jack o'lanterns, eat them and you'll vomit for days.


This is really good to know. They were obviously not chants to us. However we have been telling our kids about the ones that glow. Do they just glow at dusk or all night long? I think I could refind them in about 15 minutes. 

Now I wish I would have put it in my questionable bag and brought it back to see if it would glow.


----------



## Barnacle

trahn008 said:


> Yep seeing the same thing this year.. Was out last weekend saw about 200 chants and only took home 4. I just squeeze the stem to see if it's solid if not I just let them go. Don't mind some but this year has been bad, might be due to wet season. Happy Hunting!!


Maybe it was a waste of time but I ended up picking a ton of wormy chants and a few days later brought them to a different patch of forest with tons of white Oaks and some beech and spread them out in a bunch of areas to see what happens.

Here's the last 2 days finds. The one golden is palm size & looked perfect until I cut it to reveal the horror inside. The white stuff is growing at the base of a white oak and I posted a pic last week of it saying it smelled good. Any ideas on it?

TS grab a $10 - 51LED blacklight flashlight on Amazon. Anything that glows in the dark will glow VERY BRIGHT when you shine a black light on them. It super charges stuff. My kids love them. They color in the dark with highlighters and hunt for glowing things in the house.


----------



## Barnacle

Tons of boletes around. The yellow ones in the pine needles were by far the most common. 100's of them also in grassy spots.


----------



## Antiquated notions

Barnacle said:


> View attachment 2949
> View attachment 2950
> View attachment 2951
> View attachment 2952
> Tons of boletes around. The yellow ones in the pine needles were by far the most common. 100's of them also in grassy spots.
> View attachment 2945
> View attachment 2946
> View attachment 2947
> View attachment 2948


Western PA mushroom club website has a bolete filter. Real easy to use. It's broken down by region. Just google bolete filter.


----------



## Beatnik88

theshadows said:


> This is really good to know. They were obviously not chants to us. However we have been telling our kids about the ones that glow. Do they just glow at dusk or all night long? I think I could refind them in about 15 minutes.
> 
> Now I wish I would have put it in my questionable bag and brought it back to see if it would glow.


They are always glowing due to constitutive luciferin production. The glow is extremely faint. To detect it you have to sit in a blacked out room with them and give your eyes time to adjust.


----------



## Barnacle

Antiquated notions said:


> Western PA mushroom club website has a bolete filter. Real easy to use. It's broken down by region. Just google bolete filter.


Great tip, thank you. 



Beatnik88 said:


> They are always glowing due to constitutive luciferin production. The glow is extremely faint. To detect it you have to sit in a blacked out room with them and give your eyes time to adjust.


CONSTITUTY LUCIWHATSY?? Daaam beat, nice science droppin! I think I found some today. I'm going to pick it tomorrow and try what you said. Found a good patch of chants at lunch but couldn't pick until after work. More examples of clumping chants.
Jack o lanterns? cool shroom, I thought it was a bolete but it was toothed?


----------



## Barnacle

Are these two different types of chants? The undersides look very different


----------



## Beatnik88

Barnacle said:


> View attachment 2956
> View attachment 2955
> View attachment 2953
> View attachment 2954
> 
> Great tip, thank you.
> 
> 
> 
> CONSTITUTY LUCIWHATSY?? Daaam beat, nice science droppin! I think I found some today. I'm going to pick it tomorrow and try what you said. Found a good patch of chants at lunch but couldn't pick until after work. More examples of clumping chants.
> Jack o lanterns? cool shroom, I thought it was a bolete but it was toothed?



Those are jack o'lanterns in your pic barnacle. The toothed shroom is a hedgehog mushroom (hydnum repandum), it's also a choice edible with no poisonous look alikes. And yes, the chants with more pronounced ridges would be cantherellus cibarius and the ones with an almost completely smooth hymenium are c. lateritius.


----------



## Antiquated notions

Barnacle said:


> View attachment 2956
> View attachment 2955
> View attachment 2953
> View attachment 2954
> 
> Great tip, thank you.
> 
> 
> 
> CONSTITUTY LUCIWHATSY?? Daaam beat, nice science droppin! I think I found some today. I'm going to pick it tomorrow and try what you said. Found a good patch of chants at lunch but couldn't pick until after work. More examples of clumping chants.
> Jack o lanterns? cool shroom, I thought it was a bolete but it was toothed?


First pic looks like a hedgehog mushroom. Second pic is jackolantern. Smooth chants vs golden. I find some like that were the ridges are so tight and forked everywhere it almost looks like a netting at places.


----------



## Antiquated notions

Beatnik88 said:


> Those are jack o'lanterns in your pic barnacle. The toothed shroom is a hedgehog mushroom (hydnum repandum), it's also a choice edible with no poisonous look alikes. And yes, the chants with more pronounced ridges would be cantherellus cibarius and the ones with an almost completely smooth hymenium are c. lateritius.


Ha beat me to it. Must have been typing at the same time


----------



## Barnacle

Turkey tail? Hedge hogs and a lobster.


----------



## Barnacle

Beatnik88 said:


> They are always glowing due to constitutive luciferin production. The glow is extremely faint. To detect it you have to sit in a blacked out room with them and give your eyes time to adjust.


Yep, I did it just like you said & it worked perfectly. I tried to photo it but couldn't figure out how to set the camera.







So I keep finding tons of these "coral mushrooms". I remember reading that it only grows on dead wood though. Most of what I see is on the ground. I suppose the wood could be in the ground. The patch where my son is looks like it could be following a root system. Do any of you guys eat coral fungus? 

Also I've been meaning to ask when does the chant and trumpet season end?


----------



## Antiquated notions

Barnacle said:


> Yep, I did it just like you said & it worked perfectly. I tried to photo it but couldn't figure out how to set the camera.
> View attachment 2965
> So I keep finding tons of these "coral mushrooms". I remember reading that it only grows on dead wood though. Most of what I see is on the ground. I suppose the wood could be in the ground. The patch where my son is looks like it could be following a root system. Do any of you guys eat coral fungus?
> 
> Also I've been meaning to ask when does the chant and trumpet season end?


Crown tip coral grow on wood and seem to be the popular choice for coral. Apparently a lot of them are edible some don't tast good though. Down here were I am it's not unheard of to find chanterelles well into September.


----------



## Antiquated notions

Stinkhorn




























Been seeing a lot of these


----------



## Antiquated notions

Mutant chanterelle


----------



## Barnacle

Great pics AN, I found a huge jack today also


----------



## theshadows

Antiquated notions said:


> View attachment 2972
> Stinkhorn
> View attachment 2971
> View attachment 2970
> View attachment 2969
> View attachment 2967
> Been seeing a lot of these
> View attachment 2968


What are the purple ones? I have been seeing a lot of those too.


----------



## theshadows

Are the 4 images above old man of the woods in different stages of growth? Top and bottom of each of the two mushrooms. 

















Are these the coral fungus? Are they edible?

















Anyone know what this puffball is? Found in the woods. 

















Are the above two images Agaricus subrutilescens? Ignore the worm.


----------



## Barnacle

theshadows said:


> What are the purple ones? I have been seeing a lot of those too.


Purple ones are Clavaria zollingeri. I don't think the 4 pics are old man if the woods. The coral looking fungus is still hard for me to say as the edible one is said to only grow on wood. Great pics.

Today's finds. Bunch of hedge hogs, worm free chants, handful of trumpets. Love picking hedgehogs bc They seem to never have bugs. Found 10-11 new trumpet patches but they were all shriveled up already.


----------



## trahn008

theshadows said:


> What are the purple ones? I have been seeing a lot of those too.


Cortinarius


----------



## trahn008

theshadows said:


> View attachment 2978
> View attachment 2979
> View attachment 2980
> View attachment 2981
> 
> Are the 4 images above old man of the woods in different stages of growth? Top and bottom of each of the two mushrooms.
> 
> 
> View attachment 2982
> View attachment 2983
> 
> Are these the coral fungus? Are they edible?
> 
> View attachment 2984
> View attachment 2985
> 
> 
> Anyone know what this puffball is? Found in the woods.
> 
> View attachment 2986
> View attachment 2987
> 
> 
> Are the above two images Agaricus subrutilescens? Ignore the worm.


First couple pictures are Suillus we call them Painted Sullies local.


----------



## Antiquated notions

theshadows said:


> View attachment 2978
> View attachment 2979
> View attachment 2980
> View attachment 2981
> 
> Are the 4 images above old man of the woods in different stages of growth? Top and bottom of each of the two mushrooms.
> 
> 
> View attachment 2982
> View attachment 2983
> 
> Are these the coral fungus? Are they edible?
> 
> View attachment 2984
> View attachment 2985
> 
> 
> Anyone know what this puffball is? Found in the woods.
> 
> View attachment 2986
> View attachment 2987
> 
> 
> Are the above two images Agaricus subrutilescens? Ignore the worm.


 my guess on the corals is ramaria formosa. They are considered toxic.


----------



## trahn008

theshadows said:


> View attachment 2978
> View attachment 2979
> View attachment 2980
> View attachment 2981
> 
> Are the 4 images above old man of the woods in different stages of growth? Top and bottom of each of the two mushrooms.
> 
> 
> View attachment 2982
> View attachment 2983
> 
> Are these the coral fungus? Are they edible?
> 
> View attachment 2984
> View attachment 2985
> 
> 
> Anyone know what this puffball is? Found in the woods.
> 
> View attachment 2986
> View attachment 2987
> 
> 
> Are the above two images Agaricus subrutilescens? Ignore the worm.


6Th picture down is Lycoperdaceae (Gem studded puffball)


----------



## trahn008

theshadows said:


> View attachment 2978
> View attachment 2979
> View attachment 2980
> View attachment 2981
> 
> Are the 4 images above old man of the woods in different stages of growth? Top and bottom of each of the two mushrooms.
> 
> 
> View attachment 2982
> View attachment 2983
> 
> Are these the coral fungus? Are they edible?
> 
> View attachment 2984
> View attachment 2985
> 
> 
> Anyone know what this puffball is? Found in the woods.
> 
> View attachment 2986
> View attachment 2987
> 
> 
> Are the above two images Agaricus subrutilescens? Ignore the worm.


Agraricus subrutilescens or xanthodermus maybe not sure... Follow Keys Mushroomexperts.com!!


----------



## theshadows

trahn008 said:


> Agraricus subrutilescens or xanthodermus maybe not sure... Follow Keys Mushroomexperts.com!!


Thanks for the website. I added it next to the app I have been using called Rodgers Mushrooms.


----------



## Barnacle

I found 10 new trumpet patches today but they were all dried up and crispy just like the ones I found on Sunday. Is trumpet season over or is it like this due to lack of rain? Should I keep checking these spots ?I'm having a hard time finding online when trumpet season ends in upstate New York area.


----------



## fungus_muncher

I've found that some trumpet patches will flush multiple times throughout the season and some patches are a one and done deal. They are still fruiting here in Ct but not in numbers like back in July. Finding them in all the darker/cooler areas lately. I've gathered them while out getting hens in September so the season can go for a bit if the conditions are optimal.


----------



## Barnacle

Good info thanks. This is my first year looking for them. I keep finding them at the edge of high trails that have steep drop offs mostly near hemlock and sometimes oak. Very little luck in washes though. It's weird I have so many seemingly perfect wash areas with nothing.


----------



## trahn008

Barnacle said:


> I found 10 new trumpet patches today but they were all dried up and crispy just like the ones I found on Sunday. Is trumpet season over or is it like this due to lack of rain? Should I keep checking these spots ?I'm having a hard time finding online when trumpet season ends in upstate New York area.


Barnacle remember those spots, I pick them when they are dry and crispy. I also find them when out hunting hens not in those wash area's but as your seeing now kind of random in the woods, but close to trails and moss.


----------



## trahn008

I didn't have a large harvest of trumpets this year in washes. One of the problems I saw was when they fruited we got heavy rains and turned them into slime. Most of my washes I only was able to harvest trumpets on the high sides of those ditches. Picked about 1/3 of what I get other years in those washes maybe to much of a good thing isn't good (rain heavy). Happy Hunting!!


----------



## fungus_muncher

trahn008 said:


> Barnacle remember those spots, I pick them when they are dry and crispy. I also find them when out hunting hens not in those wash area's but as your seeing now kind of random in the woods, but close to trails and moss.


So you pick the dead trumpets that are dried up on the ground? I always thought they molded pretty quick.


----------



## Barnacle

I've heard of others picking the crispy ones also. It makes sense I guess bc we dry many of them anyway but how do we clean them? I picked a few handfuls and dropped them in other areas where I thought they might grow. Wishful thinking. Great stuff everyone, thanks.


----------



## trahn008

fungus_muncher said:


> So you pick the dead trumpets that are dried up on the ground? I always thought they molded pretty quick.


Sure do.. Not all but most have to look them over some but most times they are dried just like they come out of a dehydrator. Have picked morels that are dried perfect also, most of the cluster or main base mushrooms mold up quick, but those thinner single mushroom sometimes dry perfect in the wild.


----------



## trahn008

Barnacle said:


> I've heard of others picking the crispy ones also. It makes sense I guess bc we dry many of them anyway but how do we clean them? I picked a few handfuls and dropped them in other areas where I thought they might grow. Wishful thinking. Great stuff everyone, thanks.


I don't wet my mushrooms if drying. Most I just brush off dirt before cooking or dehydrating, when you soak them to rehydrate them they kind of get clean.


----------



## Barnacle

trahn008 said:


> I don't wet my mushrooms if drying. Most I just brush off dirt before cooking or dehydrating, when you soak them to rehydrate them they kind of get clean.


Great point!


----------



## Barnacle

View attachment 2995





























Crazy how much these blend in to the background. There's at least a dozen in this frame. Anybody know what the red thing is? Some kind of fruit or nut?


----------



## trahn008

Acorn Plum Gall.


----------



## Beatnik88

excited for the first hericium I've found. Still no luck at all with trumpets.


----------



## Antiquated notions

Ya I'm having poor luck with trumpets also. Steep trails plenty of moss oak and beech trees everywhere. This has been one of the wettest summers I can remember too. What's really strange is I found a patch in June but nothing since.... Plenty of chanterelles to make up for it though.


----------



## pchunter1231

Antiquated notions said:


> Ya I'm having poor luck with trumpets also. Steep trails plenty of moss oak and beech trees everywhere. This has been one of the wettest summers I can remember too. What's really strange is I found a patch in June but nothing since.... Plenty of chanterelles to make up for it though.


This has been the best year for me for trumpets. I picked over 5 lbs so far. I picked another pound today with alot more on the small side.


----------



## Barnacle

It's been very dry over here in Saratoga NY. I did find a handful yesterday. Heavy rain all day finally today. Hope it kick starts some new ones. 5 lbs is mind boggling to me, good for you though pchunter1231! Post pics if you can I'm brand new at this and really appreciate pics of trumpets in whatever landscape they are in , as well as piles of whatever the days hunting brought. 
Beat, did you pick the hericium?


----------



## Barnacle

First finds of the day. 4 Trumpets to left of my hiking pole. Good luck today!


----------



## fungus_muncher

trahn008 said:


> Sure do.. Not all but most have to look them over some but most times they are dried just like they come out of a dehydrator. Have picked morels that are dried perfect also, most of the cluster or main base mushrooms mold up quick, but those thinner single mushroom sometimes dry perfect in the wild.


Lucky dogs. Most of the ones around here begin developing this mold within 2-3 days of stopping growth. Maybe the conditions up this way are more favorable for what ever is colonizing the trumpets. I actually use the progress of the mold to determine how long ago the patch fruited.


----------



## Barnacle

This one chant spot is very productive. I've picked here 3-4 times. its a great feeling walking up and seeing such a nice patch even though I know they will be buggy.


----------



## Barnacle

Today's finds.
Could these be oysters? On maple.
Are the ball ones puffballs?


----------



## Beatnik88

Barnacle said:


> View attachment 3020
> View attachment 3019
> View attachment 3018
> View attachment 3017
> Today's finds.
> Could these be oysters? On maple.
> Are the ball ones puffballs?


Almost certain those are gem studded pitfalls barnacle.


----------



## Beatnik88

Beatnik88 said:


> Almost certain those are gem studded pitfalls barnacle.



Puffballs


----------



## Beatnik88

Found a motherload of chickens just starting out. Also, came across a decent patch of yellowfoots.


----------



## Barnacle

Beatnik88 said:


> View attachment 3021
> View attachment 3022
> View attachment 3023
> 
> 
> Found a motherload of chickens just starting out. Also, came across a decent patch of yellowfoots.


Great pics beat, I would have walked right past those yellow foots not realizing what they were. The few that I found caps seemed more yellow. I think your right on the puffball variety. The spore print on those oyster looking ones was dark brown so I guess there not oysters.


----------



## Barnacle

Is it ok to thaw uncooked frozen morels and then dehydrate them. Some of my vacuum sealed morels are getting frost inside the bags. They must have got punctured


----------



## trahn008

Never tried it, but I wouldn't. The moisture is the killer when freezing mushrooms. I would try to eat some up and the rest I would render down in butter, put them in small bags then vac seal the smaller bags. I make my vac seal bags longer and reseal after I take out smaller bags. Been doing it this way for years and it works great. Never had any luck with just freezing mushrooms fresh.


----------



## Barnacle

Cool thanks for the advice, I think my wife just jams stuff into the freezer not understanding she's crushing the vacuum sealed treasures inside. Maddening!!!

Yesterday's finds, were found mostly between/ around rocks.


----------



## trahn008

Well looks like are summer thread is winding down. Had a blast with all you guys!!! Learned some new things this summer and looking forward to the fall season. Cheers!!!


----------

